# Index einer editierten spalte?



## spoensche (24. Jun 2005)

Hie leutz, 
mein resultset ist editierbar und ich möchte, damit ich die richtige spalte aktualisieren kann gerne den spalten index der spalte wissen, damit ich die richtige spalte updaten kann.

kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht?

danke schon mal.

ps: der spaltenname ist unbekannt.


----------



## bambi (24. Jun 2005)

Wie willst du denn die DB updaten, wenn du nicht mal den namen der Spalte hast? Du weisst doch dann auch gar 
nicht was Du veraendern willst...   :bahnhof: 

Also den index bekommt man mit Hilfe der Funktion findColumn(columnName) - aber da braucht man natuerlich den
Spaltennamen...

Mal 'ne Frage: welche Daten hast Du denn?


----------



## spoensche (24. Jun 2005)

bin davon ausgegangen das man den index der editierten spalte auslesen kann und über den index das update durchführt.

Geht das?


----------



## bambi (24. Jun 2005)

Okay, vielleicht hab' ich Dich ja net richtig verstanden...

Was meinst Du denn mit 





> der editierten spalte


? Was ist denn mit editieren hier genau gemeint?


----------



## spoensche (24. Jun 2005)

hab eine andere lösung gefunden, habs mir nur unötig kompliziert gemacht.

Trotzdem danke.


----------

